# Poll on online gutter vendors



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Since joining this forum/message board, my curiosity sparked…


We do different aspects to drive traffic to our website, one of them being Google AdWords. It works very well for us. We have all our bases covered in that regard. I also manage all the search engine optimization, social, graphic design, and also our website.


I made this poll out of curiosity to see where contractors in this message board get their gutters and gutter supplies from.


Just click here to begin the poll. http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=5187fd02e4b07663c9e7f302

 
Thank you,


Ernesto


----------

